# New 2013 Sabino Colt!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Soooooo Cute :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He_llo_ leggy, chromey baby! Wanna send him this way?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Endiku said:


> He_llo_ leggy, chromey baby! Wanna send him this way?


Thanks everyone! I'm really pleased. Aside from the whole penis thing. LOL

Endiku, he is for sale. :lol::wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's precious, congrats!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't tempt me, I'm already in over my head! LOL. Is he full Arabian?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG at those legs!!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Don't tempt me, I'm already in over my head! LOL. Is he full Arabian?


He sure is. 
Did I mention I do flexible payment plans with free board? :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> OMG at those legs!!!!!


Thanks!
That is the consistency I have been getting from Reed (avatar)!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Yesterday I was given a gorgeous chesnut sabino colt by my mare Rythm. He is sired by my *Ecaho son, Reed (avatar). I'm absolutely over the moon with this guy!
> I think guy is going to absolutely ROCK the western world when he gets older!
> I still haven't thought of a name yet - I had one picked out for a filly. LOL
> 
> Rythm Baby Arabian


He is a STUNNER! he has similar markings as Cruiser. Gorgeous! so sad you are not keeping him!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Another example of your fine breeding program. I don't think it will take long to sell him.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

And you said flexible payment plans with free board?? Lol

He's absolutely stunning, and I've found that I rarely say that about Arabians for some reason. I might have to inquire if/when my mare goes out on free lease or is sold. He's going to be a real looker when he grows up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> Another example of your fine breeding program. I don't think it will take long to sell him.


Thank you!
This mares cousin is due in a few weeks as well... Super excited to see that baby! 
I'm extremely pleased with the way that Reed has been producing.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Iseul said:


> And you said flexible payment plans with free board?? Lol
> 
> He's absolutely stunning, and I've found that I rarely say that about Arabians for some reason. I might have to inquire if/when my mare goes out on free lease or is sold. He's going to be a real looker when he grows up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sure did! :wink:
I don't breed for Halter horses, but I think this guy could go Nationals. He is going to be INCREDIBLE. I won't be too sad if he has to stay... LOL


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is beautiful! Congrats on getting a baby of Reed's


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He's lost a sock....
Gorgeous boy! Congrats!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

He's gorgeous! *sits on grabby hands* Must tell self.. You don't need another horse *repeat*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> He's lost a sock....
> Gorgeous boy! Congrats!


I know! She kept him in there long enough you think she could have traded that penis for a another stocking...LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Evansk said:


> He's gorgeous! *sits on grabby hands* Must tell self.. You don't need another horse *repeat*


Not need another horse? What is this nonsense?! LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I know! She kept him in there long enough you think she could have traded that penis for a another stocking...LOL


That's an interesting way to put it....


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

So flexible payment plan, and free board forever right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Double post...oops


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> So flexible payment plan, and free board forever right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL
Well, I don't know about FOREVER...lol


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok ok, as long as you live? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Omg I love babies!!!!!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow he is STUNNING!! If he goes missing, don't look my way!! Where abouts in Alberta are you located again? Haha


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Not need another horse? What is this nonsense?! LOL



LOL I was telling myself that you are too far from me.. but I Googled the location.. and its only 24 hrs away... Now I really have to tell myself .. YOU DONT NEED ANOTHER..... :lol: Or is it more I can't afford another one?? :think:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Ok ok, as long as you live? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****
At the rate I'm going that may not be long! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> Wow he is STUNNING!! If he goes missing, don't look my way!! Where abouts in Alberta are you located again? Haha


Thanks! He looks.even nicer unfolded!
I'm about an hour north of Edmonton.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Evansk said:


> LOL I was telling myself that you are too far from me.. but I Googled the location.. and its only 24 hrs away... Now I really have to tell myself .. YOU DONT NEED ANOTHER..... :lol: Or is it more I can't afford another one?? :think:


That's why I do payment plans. :wink: :lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

What a cutie! His blaze on his face is perfect! And those legs! OMG!!! Congrats WS!


----------

